# 2012: Streaming to surpass physical discs by 1 billion



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Considering streaming still hasn't come near beating BR in quality, this is a sad, sad thing. 

Although they don't really break down just what is being streamed. If we're talking about streaming old episode of the A-Team (the original series, not the movie remake), compared to BR sales of new movies, who cares?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

KalaniP said:


> Considering streaming still hasn't come near beating BR in quality, this is a sad, sad thing.


I agree. I can honestly say that I have streamed maybe a half dozen or so shows in the last year. I just do not like the quality at all. :huh:


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> I agree. I can honestly say that I have streamed maybe a half dozen or so shows in the last year. I just do not like the quality at all. :huh:


Recent reports of the new 1080p movies you can get from Apple/iTunes have put the quality darned close to BR... only REALLY close inspection and a/b testing showed the difference in PQ for their test movie.

Unfortunately, _other_ recent reports have shown that, while some of them are indeed excellent, some of the 1080p movie conversions are very much NOT excellent and the BR version is much, much better.

And this ignores audio altogether, since uncompressed 7.1 audio ain't gonna happen in the streaming market anytime soon.

This doesn't even touch on the issues of bandwidth caps, and how all this streaming is overloading the internet... :rolleyesno:


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope there are physical discs around for a while yet. Streaming quality disappoints me greatly. The audio leaves even more to be desired. The other thing that needs to be understood is that there are a lot of people in rural areas that dont have internet access at all. I only have dsl and that isnt great for streaming by any means. I have heard that the gaming industry wants to get rid of physical media also. I dont think that we are even getting close to getting rid of physical media. The internet isnt ready for it yet and again there are too many people without internet access.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

I wondered how long it would take to come to this. I am extremely concerned that it will come to be there is no physical media at all and we are all tied to servers that verify your license to view is up to date. With theaters leaving more and more to be desired and how incredible home viewing can be its sad to see the trend is to lesser quality formats in a non physical market.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I've streamed perhaps a couple dozen different movies over the last few years and haven't found anywhere near the satisfaction that I get from watching them on physical media, so if that's is where the future is taking us, hopefully things will improve leaps and bounds. As things are now, I've stopped any efforts with streaming and started building up my blu-ray collection again.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Unfortunately the masses may determine the ultimate outcome of this battle and many of these "voters" still use VCR's! I agree that physical discs need to continue to be an option as I still rent frequently from Redbox as the selection on Netflix is far from stellar and new releases if and when they become available are few and far between. I do not want to have to pay subscription fees to several different streaming services in order to have access to a decent amount of content.


----------

